# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Prvi, početni trudovi...

## Fidji

*Da li bole*?

Imam zadnjih 5 sati kontrakcije, pa recimo, svakih 20 minuta.
Počela mi je lagana sluzava sukrvica.

Ali ti "trudići" su meni potpulo bezbolni, znači samo mi se stvrdne trbuh i to osjećam baš u gornjem dijelu trbuha.
Takve kontrakcije osjećam već zadnjih 10-tak dana, ali možda 4-5 u cijelom danu.

Baš bi htjela da ovaj put porod krene prirodno (prošli put sam imala inducirani, brzinski porod), ali malo me zbunjuje što me baš nimalo ne boli.

Znam da kad su mi prikopčali drip, već prvi trud je bio bar malo bolan.

Jel ima kakve šanse da se to razvije ili da to brojim samo kao Braxton-Hikse?

----------


## dolega

kod drugog poroda su mi te bezbolne kontrakcije prešle u prave trudove nakon nekih 15h,a kod trećeg su trajale cijeli dan i prestale.

možda je ipak krenulo,a i sukrvica je tu...
znam da ti je već dosta.evo malo vibrica da je to ipak to:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## summer

Ja sam imala lagano bolne kontrakcije skoro 12 h - svako 4 minute - dosla u rodiliste otvorena prst kao i danima prije toga... 
Nadam se da je pocelo, ali mislim da je to samo uvertira u 'prave' trudove.

Go, Fidji, go!   :Love:

----------


## Bomballurina

Fidji  :D

----------


## aries24

moja šogorica koja je rodila neki dan, cijeli dan je imala lagane, bezbolne kontrakcije i kad joj je otišao čep pošla u bolnicu misleći kako će je pregledati i vratiti, a ona 6 cm otvorena i rodila za cca 3 sata, kaže da je ni oni "pravi" uopće nisu jako bolili, rađala smijući se

----------


## Nina

Jooooj Fidji,neznam kakvi su,al vibriram da su pravi i da ostanu takvi,da ne bole 8) Ok ok malo ce bolit,al Ana Lorena nam stizeeee!!!!
Sretno i zelim ti najljepsi porod!

----------


## Frida

Fidji vibram da je to to! Mene uopće nisu boljeli, dok ih CTG nije pokazao nisam ih ni kužila   :Embarassed: ! Mada moram priznati da mene trudovi uopće nisu boljeli, barem ne onim intenzitetom koji sam očekivala

----------


## dominika

Fidji kako se ne javljas nadam se da je to to   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Moguce je da su pravi, ali jos prilicno bezbolni, a mozda su samo BH.
Budes vec skuzila na vrijeme  :Wink:  .
Ako su pravi, skuzit ces i sigurno na vrijeme, samo bez zurbe   :Wink:   .

----------


## mamma Juanita

i=ih

Htjedoh jos reci da su meni bili prilicno bezbolni sve do cca na svakih 5-10 min, oni malo zesci su se javili tek na svake 3 min(par sati), pa jos oni na svakih pola minute jos nekih sat-dva.
S indukcijom je skroz druga prica, tesko je to uopce usporedjivat.

----------


## ivancica

Fidji,   :Heart:  

nadam se da je to to i da nam dolazi Ana Lorena!

----------


## anne

Vibram za prave   :Heart:

----------


## lara01

Fidji, vibram iz sve snage i nadam se da nam Ana Lorena stiže jako brzo.

----------


## Saki79

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prave :D

----------


## Matilda

Ja sam pravo uzbuđena!!!

Fidji, nadam se da je to TO!!!
I da će biti sve onako kako želiš.

 :Heart:

----------


## Fidji

Još uvijek ih osjećam, znači već 10-tak sati, ali nikako da se malo poguste. Razmak im je nepravilan, između 15 i 25 minuta.

I dalje nisu bolni, tak da se još ne veselim da idem u rodilište.
Sve sam spakirala i sad sjedim na lopti.

Sutra ujutro moram na kontrolu u trudničku ambulantu, pa ćemo vidjeti što se događa.

Samo se nadam da me neće gnjaviti da ostanem ako CTG pokaže trudove jer to ne dolazi u obzir, ne želim scenario s dripom s prošlog poroda.

Hvala za vibre.   :Love:

----------


## Saradadevii

fidji draga, sve najbolje!
ma pusti minute i razmake, zaokupi se necim drugim (mozda da napravis neki kolac ili pituljicu...?   :Smile:  ; dobro ce doci nakon poroda...)
kad vise ne bude ni na kraj pameti da sjednes za komp, znat ces da je to to. A do tada, radi nesto po kuci ili izvan kuce, kao da se nista ne dogadja, tako ces se najbolje opustiti...

i ne zaboravi, to je porodjaj tvojega djeteta, nista ne moras; odlazak na pregled nije obavezan, barem ne bi trebao biti. Termini radjanja ljudi su od 37 do 43 tjedna, tri dana nakon statisticki predvidjenog termina ne znaci nista, ama bas nista i pregled je nesto sto moze narusiti prirodan tijek stvari (a da ne govorim o preranom odlasku i ostanku u bolnici)

i trudovi ne trebaju biti bolni, i kada se poguste, neke zene radjanju bez boli; uzivaj u svojim bezbolnim trudovima.
Ne treba ti stroj koji kaze ping da ti kaze sto se dogadja.   :Smile:  

puno lijepih vibri  :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

Fidji, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Fidji,   :Heart:  za prekrasan, prirodan porod koji će ti ostati u lijepom sjećanju...Još malo i Ana Lorena će biti s vama.  :Heart:

----------


## Mirta30

Fidji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## spooky

Fidji, vibram za prekrasan porod, a čini mi se da je polako počelo. Moglo bi se zahuktati do jutra  :Wink:

----------


## Vrijeska

Ma ne moraju boljeti i mogu trajati dva-tri dana, i biti neredoviti - tako je bilo kod mene! (mene su tek zaboljeli oni zadnji kada sam bila u boksu i to je trajalo cca 20 minuta - nekih 10 trudova).

I ti ćeš se izgleda upisati u listu "neukih" drugorotki 8) 

Indukcija i priroda nisu nimalo slični.

Samo ti skakući!
Želim ti svako dobro i da nam uskoro javiš sretne vijesti!

Pusa!

----------


## Brunda

Fidji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Fidji, sretno   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## ra

~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## josie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## josie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mamma san

sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## dominika

:Heart:

----------


## Barbi

Meni je tako započeo prvi porod, noć prije pucanja vodenjaka započele su te bezbolne kontrakcije.
Nadam se da si dosad već rodila.  :Heart:

----------


## Vrijeska

Fidji, javi nam se!!!!

Je li stigla Ana Lorena?!

----------


## ina

Meni su takvi bezbolni trajali danima  :Sad:

----------


## pinocchio

Nadam se da je Ema Helena već dobila seku, a tata trči na forum...

Fidji, vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre da sve bude ko' iz priče.

----------


## ELLISA

vibreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Mila

Fidji nadam se da imas dobre vijesti za nas :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Saint:

----------


## Fidji

Evo mene s pregleda iz bolnice.

40+3

Nalaz glasi ovako:

"*Ušće otvoreno 5-6 cm. Glavica u ulazu male zdjelice. Uterus mekan. Pacijentica odbija predloženu hospitalizaciju*."

U ambulanti dr. Leder i skoro ponovljen scenarij s prvog poroda. 
Velim ja njemu da smo se vidjeli na prvom porodu.

On zavuče ruku i veli "Hoćete ostati sad odmah da vas porodim i drugi put?"

Ja ko iz topa: "NE!"

On: "Ali onda morate potpisati da idete doma na vlastitu odgovornost. "

Ja: "Nema problema."

A njemu nos do poda, uvrijeđen. Valjda je mislio da ću se oduševiti idejom da ostanem gore gladna, žedna i pospana.

I onda počnu i on i sestra da mi to nije baš pametno, da nakon klizme budem gotova nakon 2-3 sata (naravno ne spominju drip i bušenje vodenjaka).  Pa onda zastrašivanje tipa da mogu roditi doma ili u autu. 

Inače cijelu noć i jutro nemam trudova, CTG ih isto nije pokazivao.

Sad nakon pregleda mislim da opet počinju. Imala sam jedan u autu i čak je mrvicu bolio, ali samo mrvicu.

Sad se idem najesti, imam sira i vrhnja, mljac, gladna sam ko vuk.

I onda čekam trudove da počnu. 

A popodne ili navečer vjerojatno dolazi moja Ana.


Vrijeska, ovo o "neukim drugirotkama" ti je fakat istina. Jednostavno nemam sad usporediti ovu situaciju s ničim. 
Iskreno, totalno sam iznenađena s ovih 5-6 cm.

Nemam pojma kad da krenem u rodilište.

I upravo mi je počeo jedan trud.   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

fidji, ovo jako dobro zvuči! 

vibram da počnu pravi trudovi i da gore dođeš na finiš!   :Smile:

----------


## momze

joj, sva sam se najezila! ne daj se Fidji! to je blizu, tako je i meni bilo. ujutro otisla na kontrolu, otvorena bila 4 cm, cijeli dan neki trudovi u nepravilnim razmacima i onda krenuli oko 10 navecer i rodila par sati kasnije. 

sretno!!!   :Love:

----------


## ivonna

Drzim ti fige Fidji!!!! Sretno

----------


## Luna Rocco

Fidji, 5-6 cm!!!! :D Wooooooooooow, ja sam toliko bila otvorena sat vremena prije izgona! 
Sad se fino napapaj, malo prohopsaj po lopti, i kad popodne dođeš u rodilište, bit će to ekspresan porod!!

----------


## ivancica

Fidji draga, samo se ti najedi i polako. Neka sve ide svojim tokom....

Ako i ne bude danas, sutra je tako super datum 6.6., za dolazak Ane Lorene!   :Love:

----------


## Dijana

Fidji, to je super! Uskoro ćeš držati svoju bebicu. Ah, zavidni smajlić.
Ja sam isto imala nekakve bezbolne trudove, došla u bolnicu, prvo me prikopčali na ctg i sestra samo otpuhnula u stilu šta je ova dolazila, pa to nisu nikakvi trudovi. A onda me doktorica pregledala, a ja - sedam cm otvorena!

----------


## Barbi

Hej, pa to je super, 5-6 cm otvorena - pa ti ćeš roditi začas.
Sad se dobro najedi i čekaj. Budući da nisi baš blizu bolnice kao ja npr.   :Razz:  možda ne bi bilo loše da ne čekaš previše.

----------


## Nika

ajme sva sam se naježila, fidji, mantram za super porod  :Love:

----------


## Mirta30

> A popodne ili navečer vjerojatno dolazi moja Ana.


kako ovo prekrasno zvuči   :Heart:

----------


## Romina

Fidji  :Heart:

----------


## Vrijeska

5-6 cm?!
I ti si otišla doma?!  :Grin:  

Ja sam sa 5-6 do 10 cm došla u roku dva sata, zato brže ti pojedi i nazad u bolnicu da stvarno ne dobijemo izvješće iz auta :D 


Jupiiii!!
Evo nam još jedne proljetne princeze!

----------


## ra

a ja suzim (ništa novo)! jedva čekam ostatak priče o dolasku male ane. a do tad - držim fige!

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Ako i ne bude danas, sutra je tako super datum 6.6., za dolazak Ane Lorene!


Slažem se - sutra je mom dragom rođendan.  :Heart:  

Ali čini mi se da Ana Lorena neće čekati još 12 sati. Do 19 h će se već maziti s mamom.  :Heart:

----------


## ina

Ja sam u 9,30 bila na 5 cm, a u 10,40 sam rodila!

----------


## Andi

Mislim na tebe   :Heart:  Jedva čekam da se javiš sa sretnim vijestima. Stvarno si hrabra  :D

----------


## Fidji

Trudovi su mi na 15 minuta.  :D 
Osijećam ih malo niže nego jučer. 
I ne bole me....hehe!

Još ću malo pričekati. Idem sad Emu otpeljati kod bake, a onda na loptu.

----------


## ms. ivy

go, fidji, go!  :D

----------


## pinocchio

fidji, svaka čast kaj si otpilila doktora. sretno tebi i bebici   :Love:

----------


## aries24

a ja s 5-6 do 10 mogla pješke iz rijeke do zagreba   :Laughing:  

fiji ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## momze

Fidji, ja mislim da ces ti do veceri drzati svoju princezu u narucju!   :Heart:  Juhuuuu!

----------


## mamma san

Oduševljavaš me!!   :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mamu i curicu prekrasnog imena!!

----------


## Inesica

ajaj, tek sad vidim.
Fidji, jasno ti je da si na listi coolerica :D 
s obzirom kak je TM bio prije cca tjedan dana, jel jos uvijek pri sebi?

e drzim vam fige i saljem *~~~~~~~~~~~* da bude onak kak si zelite (barem sto vise)

----------


## Nitica

Sretno!! Jedva čekam rasplet priče!!! :D 

Ja sam u 17.30 bila otvorena 7 cm, a u 19.08 rodila.

----------


## Fidji

Hvala cure na lijepim riječima...  :Love:  

Moji trudovi su opet *nikakvi*.
Ono na 15 minuta je bilo kratkotrajno.
Eventualno svakih pol sata neki mali podsjetnik.
Nekako mi se čini da čekamo 6.6.2006.
Ana je još uvijek živahna.

Sad opet malo hopsam na lopti, ali sve me više privlači ideja do odem malo odspavati jer se noćas nisam baš naspavala.

Ili da idem peći kolače kak veli Saradadevii (ne znam peć pituljice   :Razz:   ).

Inesica, MM je definitivno još više uzbuđen nego ja. Smotano moje.
Ali kako se sad stvar smiruje i on se smiruje.

I probala sam napipati grlić maternice (sjećate se onog topica "samopregled prije odlaska u bolnicu") i skužila sam da ne mogu skužiti niš. Ali sam napipala glavicu malo niže nego inače.

Javim se ako se što promijeni i ipak krenem danas.

----------


## mamma san

Joooooooooooooooj, krepat ću!!!   :Rolling Eyes:  

Đizus, uništavaš me Fidji!!! Srce mi klepeće sve u šesnaest!! Kako možete biti tako kuuuuuuuuuul???

Niš', idem opet vibrat...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## sabaleta

Fidji dajem ti virtualnu medalju za hrabrost. Navijam za tebe i Anu Lorenu :D

----------


## šmučka

Nisam ni slutila koja si ti coolerica  :Laughing:  .

Mislit cu na tebe danas  :Smile:  .

----------


## ivana s

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude onako kako si zamislila!
 :Heart:  
svaka čast za hrabrost, ja sam nakon skoro 12 sati bezbolnih trudova u predrađaoni, otvorena 5cm otišla doma, ručala, odspavala i vratila se natrag i rodila 3 sata nakon toga! prvi put pa me uspjeli uvjeriti da ostanem   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Fidji

A lijepo mi je dr. Leder rekao da ostanem da me od porodi i za 3 sata smo gotovi.   :Laughing:

----------


## Brunda

Ajme Fidji svaka ti čast!
Zaslužuješ titulu coolerice godine. Dille, molim te da ju uvrstiš u slijedeći kviz.
Evo i vibrica za što ljepši porod ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nitica

Ja sva drhtim od uzbuđenja, a ti si coooool i još si se sama pregledala?!! Ne mogu vjerovati. Svaka čast!   :Kiss:

----------


## spooky

Fidji, a da probaš "napad" na TM!? 8)

----------


## marta

Fidji, ja mislim da ti super ide.   :Smile:  
Ne moras navaliti na muza, Ina May Gaskin kaze da su i puse dobrodosle je opustaju. Samo tako!

----------


## snoopygirl

:D  baš si mi super!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve dobro prođe!

----------


## VedranaV

Fidji -   :Heart:   :Love:  !

----------


## Mirta30

a ja sam se sva unervozila 
blago tebi kada si tako 8)

----------


## Mamita

aaa-ha!
sretnoooo   :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Samo tako cool 8) .

I navali na pecennje ili kuhanje neceg finog, porucuje Saradadevii.
 :Love:

----------


## Frida

Fidji vibram da sve bude onako kako želiš!!!  :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

Fidji, spavaš li ili čuvaš bebicu?   :Heart:   :Love:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Fidji

Cure, opet je počelo.
Nisam pekla kolače već sam lijepo popodne odčorila.

Onda sam bila malo kod brata i šogorice i odjednom *trud, pravi, pravcati*.
Čak i bolan!

Onda opet za 15 min, pa opet.
Sad sam doma, mislim da su zadnja dva na 10 min. Sve skupa traje sat i pol i samo se nadam da neće opet prestati.
Trudovi su napokon oni pravi, dugački, idu prema dolje i bole.  :Smile:  

Neću se više javljati, spremamo se krenuti prema rodilištu.
Nadam se da dolazimo pred kraj i nosimo plan poroda!

Volim vas sve, hvala na podršci zadnja dva dana.

----------


## andrea

super, drž se i sretno ! :D 

jel ima netko zadužen za izravan prijenos ??!

----------


## dolega

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za što brži i ljepši porod    :Love:  

valjda bu nam K. javio lijepe vijesti.

----------


## Romina

Fidji  :Love:

----------


## pinocchio

fidji   :Heart:  za tebe i bebicu. nestrpljivo čekamo anu lorenu...

----------


## Matilda

:D 

Odlično, Fidji!

Nadam se da si u rodilištu i da ćeš uskoro držati svoju štrucu.

----------


## Amalthea

Fidji, goooo!!!!!!!!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

Upravo dobih SMS.

Fidji ima prave trudove i krenula je u rodilište. Dakle, samo čekamo kilažu i visinu.  8)

----------


## Buffy

Fidji dodji k nama na proljetne bebe cim prije. 
Vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## pinocchio

sigurno se već maze   :Heart:

----------


## Janoccka

~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunda

juuupiiiiii  :D 
Sretno Fidji   :Heart:

----------


## spooky

Fidji  :D

----------


## Mirta30

go Fidji go
(i  :D  za NjM)

----------


## Vrijeska

Sretno!

 :D

----------


## sabaleta

:D  da sve bude po planu poroda

----------


## Mamita

sretno!   :Love:

----------


## ivana s

sretnoooo!!!!  :Love:

----------


## ivana7997

sretno!

----------


## Nika

ajme, kako uzbudljivo, mislimo na tebe  :Love:

----------


## Brunda

A ja već mislila da je Nika uletila sa vijestima da je Fidji rodila   :Razz:

----------


## kli_kli

Srecno!
I cekamo lepe vesti!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Cure, Fidji je na 8 centimetara - i imala je snage poslati mi sms! :D 

Ajmo vibrice za Anu Lorenu koja dolazi na šarenu kuglu.  :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(za prvo maženje i ne-reckanje)

----------


## Vodenjak

Vau,
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :D 
Svaki cas ce.. ako vec nije... joj, supeeeer....  :D

----------


## katajina

Vibrrrrrrrrrrrr, vibrrrrrrrrrrrr, vibrrrrrrrr...(za maženje, nereckanje i prvi podoj)
Danas kad dođem s posla očekujem prekrasne vijesti!  :D

----------


## Fidji

U ime Fidji i Ane Lorene svima vam želim dobro jutro.

Njih dvije sad odmaraju...

Fidji odmara nakon potpuno prirodnog porođaja u bolnici Merkur (možda zvuči kao znanstvena fantastika, uspjeli smo dobiti ono što smo željeli-veliko hvala primalji Teuti).

Ana Lorena odmara nakon prvog podoja (oko dvije minute maximalno ubrzo nakon poroda- malo, ali Fidji je svejedno oduševljena).

Za sada toliko. Jutro je...dakle vrijeme za spavanje.

Kristijan

----------


## dolega

čestitke cijeloj obitelji!  :Heart:

----------


## Inesica

koje dobro jutro :D 
idem na čestitanja  :Heart:

----------

Najiskrenije cestitke!  :Love:

----------


## Andi

Čestitke i Tebi Kristijan, trebalo je sve to izdržati  8) 

Fidji, tako mi je drago da si imala porod kakav si htjela i da je Teuta bila uz tebe   :Saint:  

Vjerujem ti da je Ana prekrasna. Isuse, uspjela si je i nešto popapati, to je prekrasno.   :Heart:  

Dobrodošla Ana Lorena, 3500 gr, 51 cm, prava ženska  :D

----------


## ina

dobro jutro i za vas dvije  :Love:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Juhuuuuuuuuu!! Bravo!  :D

----------


## ra

dobro dobro jutro! čestitam od srca  :Love:

----------


## apricot

s čestitkama nastavite ovdje:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25145

----------


## branka1

Ja ne mogu vjerovati da sam propustila ovaj topic :shock: .
Ajme, sve čestitke na hrabrosti
Milijun   :Love:   vam šaljem

Čestitam cijeloj obitelji  od   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

jao, sta sam propustila!!! Fidji hrabrice!!!!!

(odoh na topic o cestitkama)
 :Love:

----------


## Ninči

Da ne otvaram novi topic, prikrpat ću se ovom već postojećem! Ali trebam pomoć hitno jer ne želim otići prerano u rodilište!  :Sad:  

Jutros sam bila na pregledu u rodilištu....danas mi je 40+4 tj.trudnoće pa od dana termina idem svaki drugi dan na ctg. Danas- otkucaji bebina srca 140...otvorena i dalje samo 1 prst, mliječna plodna voda- stoji, a trudovi preko 60%. Pita me doktor osjećam li trudove? Ja stvarno nisam ni pomislila na njih! Ali cijelu prošlu noć nisam skoro ni oka sklopila....trbuh mi bio nešta napet i pomalo me boljelo u donjem dijelu trbuha....kao da me tjera na wc. Tad sam tek pomislila da su to ustvari bili trudovi.
Dao mi je Spazmex- nisam imala pojma šta je to, a oni mi nisu htjeli reći šta je  :Sad:  Uglavnom, dođem kući....nakon odlaska na wc vidim da mi je dolje jako sluzavo sa tragovima krvi....to pripisujem pregledu plodne vode jer mi je čep već nekoliko dana prije odlazio. 
A onda počinje.....dosta jaka bol u donjem dijelu trbuha....u nepravilnim intervalima, ali dosta često.....najveći razmak između tih bolova je 7 minuta- već par sati tako. Čak ima i pravilne dijelove....pa se cijeli sat skoro ponavljala nakon 4 minute, da bi se opet razmak povećao na 6 min. 

Sad, kako prvi put trebam roditi pa nemam pojma o trudovima, ne znam kakvi su ovo trudovi, ali sve si mislim da to nisu oni pravi. Jer svi kažu da pravi krenu iz leđa, a mene leđa niti najmanje ne bole! Sva ta bol je u donjem dijelu trbuha!  :Sad: 

Što mi vi preporučujete? Da odmah odem u rodilište ili da čekam neku promjenu- recimo pravilne intervale, tu bol u leđima, puknuće vodenjaka?  :? Ja u ovom trenutku i šta sam dosad pročitala valjda sam zaboravila   :Grin:  

Hvala vam unaprijed!  :Kiss:

----------


## koksy

Mji prvi trudovi uopce nisu isli iz leda, bolio me donji dio trbuha i to jako. Ja bi na tvom mjestu otisla s obzirom na to da si 40+4. Nemas sta izgubit, nece te otjerat, a ti ces znat na cemu si. I ja sam s 41 tj. bila 2 prsta otvorena, bez trudova, plodna voda mljecna. To je bilo ujutro, navecer sam vec bila u rodilistu.
Ja vjerujem da bi ti to mogli biti pocetni trudovi. Sretno!

----------


## Ninči

Hvala, Koksy!  :Love:  

Ma meni se sve ne ide prerano pa pomalo odugovlačim...ali nisam sigurna do kad mi je pametno odugovlačiti  :Sad:

----------


## mel

*Ninči*  sretno ...  :Love:   :Kiss:  
ja, nemam neki pametan savjet, ali eto zelim ti punooo srece i da sve prodje super   :Heart:

----------


## andiko

ninči ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ninči

Hvala, curke  :Love:  

Samo da javim da su ono bili trudovi....počeli u subotu 5.4. oko 10 ujutro, a u nedjelju u 13 sati sam došla u rodilište 4cm otvorena i sa puknutim vodenjakom. Ili sam ja luda, ili oni kod mene nisu bili u pravilnim razmacima :/

----------


## suncemojemalo

To je sve tak individualno.Sluzni cep mi je otiso pred tj dana i svaki dan vidim nest malo sukrvice. danas mi je termin, jucer plodna voda ok, otvorena dva i pol prsta, danas sam cijelo jutro imala trudove, nepravilne, ali su bolili, i sad popodne nista.a ja ne mogu docekat. nikak da to krene. vec dva tjedna svaki dan mislim to je to i na kraju nist.tesko podnosim ovu vrucinu   :Rolling Eyes:  pa mi je vec naporno.

----------


## Lupko

Meni kod prvog poroda nisu bili redoviti trudovi,kako vele da treba,no bili su oni pravi.

----------


## krumpiric

malo dižem ovu staaaaaaaaaru temu, jer imam "situaciju" ko fidji. 
doduše, ja ne osjećam baš ništa :/ , nikakve trudove ni ništa, ma nešto tu i tamo bolucka, al nije to ni u razmacima, a kamoli u pravilnim. Niti je to išta šta bi normalan čovjek nazvao bol :Smile: 
CTG jutros-nula bodova, ni truda. Otvorila se na 5cm. Odbila hospitalizaciju.
Sad me isprepadoše da će to brzo bit gotovo kad krene, a ja (još jedna neiskusna drugorotka-inducirana 1.puta) se bojim da neću skužit kad krene, il da ću prebrzo otić u rodilište (šta mi je još gore od opcije no1)...dakle, kad krene, znat ću, jelda?utješite me  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

tjesim te  :Grin:  

relax  :Love:

----------


## L&L0809

to se isto i ja pitam - kod 1. poroda sam znala da je to to jer me prije nista nije bolilo, a kad su krenuli, bili su oni pravi do pocetka s razmacima od 4min. a sad me cijelo vrijeme nesto boli, tak da si mislim da trudove necu ni skuziti.

al valjda mi zene znamo   :Grin:

----------


## pinocchio

krumpiric, znaš i sama da ćeš znati kad krene ono pravo.

 :Love:

----------


## kailash

:Love:  

znat ćeš...

----------


## Indi

znat ćeš, vjeruj nam...trudove ne možeš faliti. 

Ja sam otišla u bolnicu s trudovima na 2minute, a rodila 4ipo sata kasnije.

----------


## mikka

nema nama krumpirica...

~~~~~~~~~ da joj sve bude super

----------


## wewa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## zelena

Ma sve mora biti super~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  Kao neiskusna prvorotkinja (s nalazom prije trudova: otvorena 3,5 prsta-što je navodno super za prvorotkinju) za prve trudove koji su se javljali svakih 7 minuta nisam niti bila sigurna da li su to oni pravi trudovi...čak sam pitala medicinsku sestru kako uopće izgledaju trudovi   :Laughing:   i od njih za 4,5 sata rodio se Domagoj (od toga 2,5 sati u rađaoni)  :Grin:  .....
I dalje držim teoriju da je bolje biti otvoren, a neprepoznati ih od prve ...jer je sve brže gotovo   :Wink:  ....Sretno!

----------


## Fidji

Ajme kud ste iskopale ovaj topik, sad sad se vratile u te dane...

Svim neiskusnim drugorotkama velika pusa, treći put bude još lakše.  :Heart:  

krumpiric, držim fige!

----------


## anamar

Fidji krumpiric je rodila. ima topic na čestitanjima...

----------


## kajsa

Evo i mene na ovoj temi.
Prije 2 tjedna sam bila otvorena 5cm, a danas sam na 7cm  :shock: , a ništa me ne boli. 
Doktorica kaže da moram odmah u bolnicu čim osjetim prvi trud.




> ................dakle, kad krene, znat ću, jelda?utješite me


Ovog se i ja bojim. 
Hoću li prepoznati trud? 
Ili ću pisati uskoro na forumu o neplaniranom neasistiranom porodu kod kuće/u autu.

Prvi porod je bio induciran, tako da mi ne pomaže to što sam drugorotka. Iskustva nemam s pravim trudovima.
Sad čim više razmišljam o trudovima, osluškujem svoje tijelo i čini mi se (nisam sigurna) da me malo bole leđa. 
Pa jel može to toliko malo boljeti da ni nisam sigurna jel boli išta ili umišljam?

----------


## krumpiric

o hoćeš.makar sam ja zamalo zakasnila  :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

Da nisam išla u bolnicu preventivno porodio bi me mm, jer sam prave trudove imala na izgonu  :/

----------


## Pepita

A uvijek sam nekako čekala te pripremne trudove i vidiš nikad ih nisam doživjela  :/ samo neke menstrualne grčeve  :/

----------


## Pepita

Ne znam ni što su BH kontrakcije  :?

----------


## migoh

Potpisujem *Pepitu*
imala sam trudove cijelu noć dok sam spavala i još sam si mislila kako me bole leđa jer sam dugo bila u kuhinji i radila male pizze   :Laughing:  
U bolnicu sam došla 5cm otvorena , a trudovi ništa strašno .

----------


## klarah

Ej ima li koga tu? :? 
Mene od noćas lagano bolucka, menstrualni bolovi, niš strašno, i tu i tamo mi je lagano ružičast-smećkast iscjedak. Danas sam punih 39. tjedana. Prekjučer na pregledu otvorena 2 cm, grlić skroz nestao...
Moglo bi to krenuti  :Smile:

----------


## Kejt

drž' se, klarah

----------


## L&L0809

klarah - sretno i javi novosti!

----------


## Pepita

> Potpisujem *Pepitu*
> imala sam trudove cijelu noć dok sam spavala i još sam si mislila kako me bole leđa jer sam dugo bila u kuhinji i radila male pizze   
> U bolnicu sam došla 5cm otvorena , a trudovi ništa strašno .


I ja došla 5 cm otvorena   :Grin:  
Prvo što sam pomislila "ajde već sam na pola puta, a ništa nije bolilo"   :Grin:  
Ja sam imala osjećaj da mi je dijete stalo nogom na mjehur jer mi je bio takav neki čudan pritisak i išla sam na wc svako malo.

----------


## Osječanka9

MOŽDA imam trudove,al kontam da su lažni?
Jučer sam bila na kontroli, samo 2 prsta otvorena voda mliječna ali beba na ctg-u spavala tak da opet moram ići danas
A cijelu noć imam prilično strašne bh kontrakcije,donji dio trbuha boli steže,onako pritisak težine Pokušavam odbrojavat al nema šanse, nepravilno totalno a i bol sad kad sjedim malo lakša pa onda malo jače ...... i tak 
Prvorotka pa ništ nekontam, samo se nadam da ak ispadne da su pravi, neću prerano otići u bolnicu

----------


## Fidji

U većini slučajeva dok misliš da bi mogli biti trudovi još je rano za odlazak u rodilište.

Kad  trud postane dugačak (oko minutu) i toliko intenzivan da se više ne može pričati dok traje...to je pravo vrijeme. Sam razmak i nije toliko bitan koliko trajanje i intenzitet trudova.

----------


## Osječanka9

> U većini slučajeva dok misliš da bi mogli biti trudovi još je rano za odlazak u rodilište.
> 
> Kad  trud postane dugačak (oko minutu) i toliko intenzivan da se više ne može pričati dok traje...to je pravo vrijeme. Sam razmak i nije toliko bitan koliko trajanje i intenzitet trudova.


Hvala fidji,sad mi je lakše,neželim žurit.Samo mislim o mekoniju,al kolike su šanse da se to dogodi........ Boli me tu i tamo, al nije to još to. Išla sam se kupat kad ono čep ode, sad kontam ili će me uhvatit danas a ako ne, ovih dana sigurno jer sam ipak već 40+5. Tak da danas onda ništa od kontrole

----------


## klarah

Kod mene još ništa... Oni menstrualni bolovi se smirili, iscjedak 
žućkasto-smećkast i nekako mi je intezivnijeg mirisa... Valjda je to normalno pred porod, zna li tko? Nije puno, onako lagano obojen cijelo vrijeme od prekjučer.

Kontrakcije rijetke i slabe, malo danas prepone bole.  :Smile:

----------


## Osječanka9

ide mi obilno krvavo žućkasti iscjedak, boli i dalje stomak dolje, svakih 6 min razmak otprilike ali mjerim tek pol sata da su kao jel pravilni razmaci Možda sam neodgovorna,možda je vrijeme za bolnicu......? a neželim rano otići,tko zna koliko sam otvorena

----------


## Fidji

Dok god možeš tipkati po forumu nije ti vrijeme za rodilište.  :Smile:  

Obrati pažnju na dužinu trudova, obično kod finalne faze otvaranja traju oko minutu, a pred kraj i duže.

----------


## Pepita

> Dok god možeš tipkati po forumu nije ti vrijeme za rodilište.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

*Fidji* ti si moj idol   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

> Obrati pažnju na dužinu trudova, obično kod finalne faze otvaranja traju oko minutu, a pred kraj i duže.


Ovo ću zapamtiti za idući put   :Grin:

----------


## sunchica

ja imam osjećaj ko da mi mali oće prstom probušit vodenjak. bolovi jesu al lagani neki a možda je malom samom dosadno više unutra pa zeza mamu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kejt

> malo dižem ovu staaaaaaaaaru temu ... dakle, kad krene, znat ću, jelda?utješite me


evo i mene, drugi put, a čini mi se da sam još blesavija nego prvi 
više ne znam ništa, zaboravila sam sve što sam naučila i kako je bilo prvi put
imam bh mjesecima, imala sam i neke grčeve stalno i sad imam 'nešto', ni ja ne znam šta
trbuh mi se onak stvrdne, po tome, to bi bile bh, a drukčije je 
je l moguće da ne kužim trudove  :? 
mislim, moram 'zbrinut' starije dijete i odvest se u graz, zato me frka i panika da neću skužit na vrijeme
ajd, nek mi neko kaže da ne može počet a da ne skužim :/

----------


## BebaBeba

ja sam na 33 tjedna i UMIREM OD STRAHA da necu znat prepoznati trudove, s obzirom na to da vec dugo imam BH kontrakcije koje znaju biti dosta bolne.
Zadnje vrijeme me za svaki grc, jaci pritisak ili bilo sta lovi panika da je to "to" i sta cu i kako cu dalje. Meni je u ponedjeljak pregled, na proslom sam bila 8.6. i bila sam skroz zatvorena. Strah me da se do sad to drasticno pormijenilo, cak i da necu izdrzat do ponedjeljka... 
Prvorotka sam i taaaaako uplasena  :Sad:

----------


## Bebinja

ja kada sam dobila trudove,mislila sam da su to grčevi od eventualno pokvarenih jaja koje sam taj dan jela,još sam imala i povraćanje i proljev...  :Laughing:  
tek kada je to sve postalo učetalije,skužila sam da je to to.
svi su i govorili da ću ih znat prepoznat hehe

----------


## Pepita

*BebaBeba* zaista nemaš razloga za strah.
Uostalom, strah ti ne donosi ništa dobro, dapače radi gore posebno kada porod krene.

Čitaj, pitaj, pričaj o tome i sve će proći više nego super.
Govorim ti iz vlastitog iskustva, jer sam isto bila prvorotka i rodila sam više nego savršeno, a sve zahvaljujući curama na forumu koje su više nego savršeno znale prenijeti svoje znanje i utješiti, ohrabriti i uputiti.

Samo slušaj svoje tijelo i nema šanse da pogriješiš.
To ti ja od srca   :Heart:

----------


## BebaBeba

Hvala Pepita   :Love:  
Nekako sto vise citam to sam manje sigurna da cu znat prepoznat jer me ionako stalno sve boli, em probada u cerviksu em imam jaaaki pritisak em imam ceste bh kontrakcije koje sam rekla znaju bit dosta bolne! 
Dakle u biti sve "simptome" trudova vec imam odavno.... i to se s vremenom u biti samo pojacava, a kako mi jos malo fali, strah mi je sve veci!
Svaki put me pogotovo prije pregleda strah i za sada sam svaki puta bila skroz zatvorena bez obzira na te "simptome" a sad neposredno prije ovog pregleda me nekako posebno strah, nemam pojma zasto, vjerojatno zao jer mi je sve to nepoznato.

----------

